# repeal of baiting ban



## Ogre (Mar 21, 2003)

Look Ethyl I just shoot Bambi over ten ton of suger beets!! Aren't I a mighty hunter.... How can you folks look at your self in the mirror?


----------



## ozzgood2001 (Feb 15, 2003)

hey ogre if your not trying to be funny maybe you can go talk to someone who cares this thread is just fine without your thoughtless ramblings what do you get out of being an absolute moron and trying to stir the pot.. now if that is a weak attempt at a joke try again......


----------



## huntingfool43 (Mar 16, 2002)

> It ought to be based on what's best for the resource. NOT upon whatever may be "fair for all".


 Whats best for the resources has nothing to due with it. If they were left alone the fitist would survive, tring to interfer by planting food plots and so fourth only causes an inflated number of deer on your property that would not nomaly be there. I have never seen a deer sterve to death in S.Mich. or a lack of food. Get rid of the food plots and let the deer move naturaly, opps I forgot that might mean they would leave your little piece of paridise to feed and some one else might shoot your deer.


----------



## ozzgood2001 (Feb 15, 2003)

that is the resource we speak of "deer" we should do what is bes t for the deer our "resource" in which we have mentioned no bait or no plots or limited of both so we covered your ideas but thanks for chiming in on a converstaion you glanced over and didnt read word for word 



> opps I forgot that might mean they would leave your little piece of paridise to feed and some one else might shoot your deer.


 why say this...


----------



## MSUICEMAN (Jan 9, 2002)

btw, i have seen deer starve in south eastern MI during the winter because of lack of food. Maybe you just didn't look hard enough, i dunno.

steve


----------



## wild bill (Apr 20, 2001)

seems that deer travel great distances to get to farm fields so then maybe farmers should quit planting crops.


----------



## sadocf1 (Mar 10, 2002)

I believe Manitoba is the Canadian province that has managed to achieve that result. Baiting is illegal. It is also illegal to hunt within a considerable distance of any planted crop or field. Also illegal to possess or use any urine based scents.
Canada also has mandatory gun registration.
Can it happen here ??


----------



## east bay ed (Dec 18, 2002)

i know in manitoba you can not bait. but don't fool yourself into beliving that they don't give the deer "treats". also i don't know how far you are supposed to be from a field because we hunt right in farm country. it is a lot like hunting in the thumb of michigan. small patches of bush surrounded by fields. you hunt in the bush.

marty,
if you own your own land you can very easily put in food plots. hell our first plots we used a garden rake and seed. as far as the big plots go, yes you can get into some expense. i just add this so people know they can do it for $50 or so. we started with 15' square pieces or so. fact we still use some of the same areas today. i would be happy to give you a hand next year if you want to put some small field in. and no i am not hauling the ford down. 

my solution,
2 gallons of grain a day. no sugar beets, apples and the such. shelled corn, wheat, rye, barley any grain. keep the food plots on private land. but you have got to provide the guy who hunts state land, or can't put in a food plot, something. otherwise it just will not work.
i am not in favor of unlimited baiting mainly because i am a cheap sob. and i don't want to spend $200 to $300 just to bait a deer.

just one more thing. say a 50# bag of corn last two weeks. you can bait from oct. 1 to jan. 1 . i can buy a bag of seed for the same price or less. plant it in august and it will last ( i hope anyway) til jan 1. i get a good month and a half xtra.


----------



## wild bill (Apr 20, 2001)

see ed the thing thats got me confused about martys food plot kick is the fact he has food plots. actually i think he just needs something else to complain about.


----------



## MSUICEMAN (Jan 9, 2002)

if they made any kind of raddii around fields that you can't hunt deer from, the entire thumb of michigan would be off limits and the already out of control deer population would explode. They already eat an estimated 40% of the crops on my familys land.

steve


----------



## marty (Jan 17, 2000)

Hey ed already got plots all together I have around 6% of my place in food plots with probably another 2% in natural stuff. One of my plots started out with a handtiller that when running was like kicking a grizzly bear in the groin and grabbing on for the ride.

WB you got a point to make or what. Just lookat what has happen in canada. Thanks Doc Surely they're not hunting over a plot up there as nobody does any baiting in the TB zone as well. 

Good idea Ed spin feeder tossing out corn a couple times a day would please most folks...........marty


----------



## wild bill (Apr 20, 2001)

actually marty yes i am. last year it was the "for someone to shoot a deer in your area would be completly assanin yet you say that you hunted the remainder of the year trying to kill a deer". this year your going off about the food plots and i can only wonder what next year will bring. maybe its about time you figure out what you really want.


----------



## east bay ed (Dec 18, 2002)

wild bill,
i think a lot of the hunters that i talk to feel the same way as marty.
they are so fed up they don't know what to do. they planted food plots with the hope that would bring the deer around, only to find out that if the deer numbers are low it does not help.

i think folks up here are looking for any kind of answer. the problem is without a change in the dnr/ag dept. i don't think anything will change.


----------



## marty (Jan 17, 2000)

> _Originally posted by wild bill _
> *actually marty yes i am. last year it was the "for someone to shoot a deer in your area would be completly assanin yet you say that you hunted the remainder of the year trying to kill a deer". this year your going off about the food plots and i can only wonder what next year will bring. maybe its about time you figure out what you really want. *


I guess if you read the whole thread maybe you could understand. I really don't know. My son got unexpectly laid off although he was promise winter time employment.Just trying to put some meat in his freezer but we weren't seeing any deer at all even though "I built it. They didn't come". 

We tried to fill a tag for anything during the month of december and nothing and I mean nothing. Even over food plots. First snow came and we had two tracks on the property. My neighbors even let us hunt their property and we couldn't fill a tag.

That's the only reason we were hunting. I'm done with this........marty


----------



## ozzgood2001 (Feb 15, 2003)

what DMU do you hunt that you have no sign of deer on your property?


----------



## east bay ed (Dec 18, 2002)

ozzgood,
i think marty is in 001. southern alcona county. 

that doesn't surprise me at all that you didn't see much for deer sign. 
some people think we are all up here complaining for the fun of it.
if everyone was to hunt in some of the really hammered areas around here they would think differently.

i think thee areas that have really good habitat still hold deer. but if you own marginal property chances are you are not going to see many deer.


----------



## Trophy Specialist (Nov 30, 2001)

The Michigan DNR, which has long been against baiting deer, has actually proven that the ban on baiting deer in the TB arear has not significantly reduced the occurrence and spread of TB among wild whitetails. According to the DNR's statistics, the percentage of deer with TB has remained constant in areas where deer baiting was suspended. Even though deer numbers were severely reduced in the affected areas, the same percentage of deer are still showing up with TB when compared to before the baiting ban took effect. What this means is that baiting deer has little if any effect on what the DNR calls, "Their TB Eradication Agenda," which simply allows unrestricted antlerless harvests and a ban on baiting. These measures have proven ineffective and the DNR should reverse the baiting ban there are re-evaluate it's entire, failed, TB eradication program.


----------



## Pinefarm (Sep 19, 2000)

Well, I've got my spot all picked out for next year! It's pretty sweet, there's no crops nearby, no food plots either. There's no clear cuts or select cuts. There's not any oaks or beech or crab apple or choke cherry or sumac or apples or nothin'. Just dirt. Plain, flat dirt. This next year's gonna be sweet!


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Bob, at first I thought you were gonna say Lake Michigan


----------



## wildcoy73 (Mar 2, 2004)

to all of ya this state as went to hell in a hand bag..... do not eat our fish for they have merury do not hunt our deer for they have tb well my deer tasted fine. and to all of you that think marty has a piece of junk land get real!!!! i grew up in alcona county and i was sure i would see a deer every time i went out. and knew i would be talking to the insurance company every year. i moved down to texas in 92 and did not move back till 2002. and i can personally tell ya all the deer number are way down in alcona county. yes marty has taken sevral nice buck off his property and the deer we had up there in the late 80s and early 90s were great. but baiting or food plot can not bring in a deer if they are all in the freezer. i took my first deer over a bait pile just like most of you. the northern half of our state depends on fishing and hunting to survive but thanks to our dnr they lost that millions of dollors and thousand of jobs lost. so whats the diffrent between our dnr and a company moving to mecixo? the dnr hurts us all the company helps out mexico
i will hunt. if i can bait down in southern michigan than why should i not be able to bait up north?
every buddy wants to hunt west texas.......trophy bucks........oppps go hunt a cow they are in fences and they are BAITED WITH CORN FEEDERS AND HUNTED FROM TRUCK


----------

